# Wicked Crestie Hides!



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

What do you think to my latest little project?? Made a little hide primarily for baby stations (dont worry not with soil) but can also be used for temporary quarantine vivs. it was really cheap and easy to make and i think it looks quite effective......I know its not my usual massive viv builds but let me know what you think. :2thumb:


As you can see it has entrances/exits for 2 hides, and the two circular holes on the ledgy bits fit milk bottle tops (obviously green to coordinate with the moss painted on the hide :lol2










then the back shows the two "kidney shaped" hides, painted black so they are nice and dark!!










thought i would show you it in situ as well!! and hey presto!!


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

That is MINT! Might have to make a magnetic version of that myself 

Could get 2 or 3 magnaturals magnets and cut bits out where the circular shapes are and have it so it will also fit in a glass viv if needs be (top, middle and bottom bit)


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

that actually is really good


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

That's really, really good!!


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

si-man said:


> That is MINT! Might have to make a magnetic version of that myself


If it wasnt magnetic it would be a nightmare trying to get them out :lol2:


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

I wouldn't like to try get them them out of that. Should use wing nuts instead of nuts, easier to get off in an emergency.


----------



## komodoking (May 18, 2010)

WOW, looking good, Congrats


----------



## lobob (Jul 19, 2010)

totally awesome!


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

you should make some and sell them, i'd def buy one. Id get magnets instead though, as said would be a bugger to remove, esp in an emergency.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys, sorry I took so long to reply but been busy with work and stuff.



si-man said:


> That is MINT! Might have to make a magnetic version of that myself
> 
> Could get 2 or 3 magnaturals magnets and cut bits out where the circular shapes are and have it so it will also fit in a glass viv if needs be (top, middle and bottom bit)


Well spotted Si-man, the 3 flat areas were originally for magnets to copy magnaturals design though we couldn't source any strong enough to hold the weight of the hide through the enclosure (not that its heavy just the magnet we looked at were really weak). Plus i was kinda impatient and wanted to see it in place of course only for prototype testing reasons lol!! :whistling2: Don't worry we've got some on the way so keep an eye for Mk II!



callumcook said:


> that actually is really good





MissCat said:


> That's really, really good!!





komodoking said:


> WOW, looking good, Congrats





lobob said:


> totally awesome!


Thanks all!!! :2thumb:



swift_wraith said:


> you should make some and sell them, i'd def buy one. Id get magnets instead though, as said would be a bugger to remove, esp in an emergency.


Swift Wraith drop me a PM with a sketch and description/sizes etc of what you want (if you want something different that is!) and I'll see what I can do for you!:no1:


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Sounds good. You going to be making these at all? Id buy one if you make a small run of them.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

si-man said:


> Sounds good. You going to be making these at all? Id buy one if you make a small run of them.



If you PM me what you want, (doesnt have to be a different design) i can give you a price for it. then you can let me know either way! :no1:


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

there brilliant, if ur making them how much would u charge? would it be possible for magnets instead of nuts and bolts?cheers


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

seanw21 said:


> there brilliant, if ur making them how much would u charge? would it be possible for magnets instead of nuts and bolts?cheers


Yes i would definitely be using magnets, they are winging their way towards me now, i only used nuts and bolts on that one as i was impatient to see it in place, :blush: once i actually looked properly for some magnets i found some waaay strong enough so i ordered them for all of my next ones. Not sure on price as it depends on what you want, i.e how big/complex design etc!


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

ahhh kewl, well im gonna sort a few things out 2day
an then i will look in to speaking with you about size and stuff!
many thanks


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

What's the size of the one you have made there? Can get a size template made then so I can see where it needs to go in the viv and how deep etc. Very interested, they going to be along the lines of the magnatural price or cheaper?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Awesome!

Get it in a proper viv though :lol2:


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looking real good, nice thing about the magnets is you can move things about...Now you've got me thinking!!

Jay


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

Fab!!!!! If I had a crestie I would have one in a shot............. but watch this space, I held a crestie for the first time today and fell in love!


----------



## jbateman1995 (Jul 21, 2010)

wow thats really good!! :2thumb:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Get it in a proper viv though :lol2:





Pendragon said:


> Looking real good, nice thing about the magnets is you can move things about...Now you've got me thinking!!
> 
> Jay





jbateman1995 said:


> wow thats really good!! :2thumb:


Thanks, ha ha it will be going in a proper viv eventually! lol this is just my prototype!!!




Lozza.Bella said:


> Fab!!!!! If I had a crestie I would have one in a shot............. but watch this space, I held a crestie for the first time today and fell in love!


Whoa whoa whoa, theres no reason why you cant have one for a leo just make one shaped so it can go against the side at the bottom (obv with bigger space) and then you can peek at it while its asleep!! plus when you get a crestie (and trust me it will be when lol) you know where to come!!! :2thumb:

HOPEFULLY THE MAGNET PROTOTYPE WILL BE COMPLETE THIS WEEKEND!!! KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED!!!


----------



## si-man (Aug 25, 2010)

Got your PM. Price sounds pretty good for how long it takes you to do etc. Looking forward to the magnet version


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

si-man said:


> Got your PM. Price sounds pretty good for how long it takes you to do etc. Looking forward to the magnet version


im working on it!!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> Whoa whoa whoa, theres no reason why you cant have one for a leo just make one shaped so it can go against the side at the bottom (obv with bigger space) and then you can peek at it while its asleep!! plus when you get a crestie (and trust me it will be when lol) you know where to come!!! :2thumb:
> 
> HOPEFULLY THE MAGNET PROTOTYPE WILL BE COMPLETE THIS WEEKEND!!! KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED!!!


AH, but my leos are in RUBS in a rack so not much space........ however I'm on a mission to get an Exo and live plant it, so will be in touch :2thumb:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Looks great


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like I may have some competition 

It looks fantastic, well done! : victory:


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

excession said:


> Looks like I may have some competition
> 
> It looks fantastic, well done! : victory:


I have a feeling these will make the Magnaturals seem cheap in comparison, I doubt they're under £15 so don't worry!
Looks cracking though, I wish I wasn't lazy.


----------



## rachylou (Aug 29, 2010)

I've got my exo terra viv for my cresties and would love to pimp it out. Again you have done another amazing item!!!!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi guys,

latest update! finally finished converting the original to one with magnets (busy week! see pictures below) and also trialled another design with a different colour scheme (had some left over blue)! these are now in place in the vivs for suitability testing and so thought we would post a few pics so you could see (the crestie in the RUB is in quarantine so dont worry not its permanent home-will be in a bigger viv soon)!!! The cresties look big in them as these are my adults as i didint have any babies to trial them on, but even though i had originally designed these for smaller cresties they seemed more than happy to crawl in!!! lol











Adults









































Younger crestie


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Awesome :notworthy:- how much?:whistling2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sorry i havent been updating this thread for a while, but have been formulating lots of other ideas :crazy: as well as thoroughly testing the originals!!! The originals worked absolutely brilliantly but ive found out a few modifications i might like to make to improve them even more! If there is anything you think is obviously wrong/need modifying that ive overlooked or anything you think would be good to be incorporated I would really appreciate everyones input! You never know these may be ready in time for Christmas - imagine that as a little pressie for your gecko's :flrt:

One of the main changes we are going to make is to make them from lightweight plastic as we want to make them really long lasting, easy to clean and hygienic 

So with the first hide we found that the entrance holes although fine for juveniles were a bit of a tight squeeze for my adults and so we modified this for the second (blue hide) and it was much better. 

we also found that the size inside the hide was not big enough for adults to sit comfortably and again we modified this to make a bigger space in the second hide but we would like to make slightly more room in our plastic version.

The first hide didn't really have any flattish areas near the food areas and we found that the geckos couldn't eat as easily as when we provided a small flat area in the second one and so this is a feature that we are going to keep in the new plastic one. What does everyone think about having both a food station and hide combined into one? would you prefer this or do you think they should be two separate items?

The second one we made was much more rugged than the first one and we felt this made the cleaning of it less easy so we are going to stick with the shaping of the first one.

Ideas we've had to also add onto the new one is:
to include a slight notch in the top of the hide so that the plastic stem (with no leaves) from the exoterra plants can be slotted into the top so it is secure and the leaves can be arranged over the hide. By having a slot it also means the hide would not be lifted off the glass - it would remain flush! if you don't have exoterra plants or don't want to use this it can be left open as it will literally be a tiny delve big enough to fit in the stem.

we have also considered how to arrange the leaves over the hide so that the leaves will not clump around the entrances/exits potentially blocking them and wont protrude into the food bowl. We haven't decide on an exact method to achieve this but we want to seamlessly incorporate it into the design so it can be used if required but if people don't want to use it then it would just look like part of the hide.

So.......What are your thoughts???? Dont be shy now!!!! :2thumb:

here are some concept designs (quickly hand drawn) to try and illustrate what i mean in case you don't understand my waffle! :lol2:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Dont forget to vote in the Poll (top of the page)! :2thumb:


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

I just wanted to say I think these are awesome! :2thumb:

I don't keep cresties myself but I could see these also working for my Tree frogs, Maybe once you get your designs for cresties all sorted you might want to expand out to froggies : victory:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

We dont keep tree frogs so probably couldnt design something that would be perfect for them but im sure if you had an ideal design in mind and sent us it we could make you something that would suit tree frogs!


----------



## Blissfullsilence (May 7, 2010)

Alrighty, I will get my thinking cap on and get some sketches done


----------



## bumbleyjoe (Feb 5, 2010)

These look awesome!!! Wish i could make somthing that looks this good!


----------



## mayock69 (Sep 22, 2009)

that looks awesome mate


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

wouldnt the food bowl need to be removable so it can be cleaned with out removing the whole shelter??


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

steven_law said:


> wouldnt the food bowl need to be removable so it can be cleaned with out removing the whole shelter??


Yes the food bowl would be removable for easy cleaning and so you dont have to remove the whole hide. we were planning to use glass bowls designed specifically for geckos and so would be ideal!!!


----------



## LIZARD (Oct 31, 2007)

Just came across this thread. I just wanna say how fecking awspme these are and basically keep up the good design work dude:2thumb::no1:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

spatte88 said:


> Yes the food bowl would be removable for easy cleaning and so you dont have to remove the whole hide. we were planning to use glass bowls designed specifically for geckos and so would be ideal!!!



i would happily trial one of these :2thumb:


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Fordyl2k said:


> Subscribed


Sorry it's taking so long guys but don't worry I'll hopefully have some more pictures to post in the next few days!


----------



## nezzer01 (Jan 4, 2010)

*wow*

:2thumb: hi there 
i have been looking in to getting cresties for a long time now but dont want to rush in to anything and i would like to say these hides are the best things i have ever seen so keep up the good work and keep us all posted :notworthy::no1::notworthy:
think i will have 2 or more when complete :no1:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Well here you go guys and girls my latest creation :2thumb:










As you can see I've used the same plastic mould method as mentioned in my other thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/626373-wicked-gecko-hides.html










I decided to go for quite a plain rectangular design to reduce on the weight of the item and allow a nice area for the crestie to lay/hide. The hide can be angled in the viv with only a slight knife cut to the food bowl hole.










I also added two groves on the back of the build and a small lug at the bottom to allow fake plant stems to be held in place whilst against the glass. As you can see I left the moss out for the photo shoot though I have placed some moss in now for my cresties to snuggle in :flrt:










I am thinking of making a small plug to cover the hole where the food bowl goes for some of my hides.










Now I've finished this build I can hopefully get round to painting a few of my http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/626373-wicked-gecko-hides.html and these ones :lol2:


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

Wow! ;D it looks amazing! you've done a really good job on it, cant wait to see a painted one either :flrt:
You stopped making the bigger original poly one?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

enDANgered said:


> Wow! ;D it looks amazing! you've done a really good job on it, cant wait to see a painted one either :flrt:
> You stopped making the bigger original poly one?


Well still got the original two which I now no long require if your interested?


----------



## enDANgered (Dec 25, 2010)

spatte88 said:


> Well still got the original two which I now no long require if your interested?


Yeah i'm interested, Pm me details? ;D


----------



## fizavi (Apr 6, 2010)

what magnets are you using to hold these newer ones in place. i've yet to find any strong enough to hold any weight through the glass viv sides.


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

fizavi said:


> what magnets are you using to hold these newer ones in place. i've yet to find any strong enough to hold any weight through the glass viv sides.


I found this company on the Internet and used these magnets http://www.supermagnete.de/eng/S-20-03-N though they do many variants!


----------



## seanw21 (Jul 22, 2010)

hey spratte88

how u getting on with the hides?
are u going ahead making these new plastic moulded 1s?
how much u gonna be charging for them? 
r u doing 1 with a duel feeder? as in water and food holder? 
they look amazing anywa
good luck


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

seanw21 said:


> hey spratte88
> 
> how u getting on with the hides?
> are u going ahead making these new plastic moulded 1s?
> ...


Hi thanks for the comment! The hides seem to be working great for us and hopefully within the next week I'll be posting some pictures of a painted one! I'm also currently working on a blank to plug up the food bowl if not used!

Unfortunately I made the hide with just one food bowl in it as it would of made the hide too big to have two slots incorporated! In our vivs we've placed two hides with one having water in the glass bowl and the other having food!

I should be able to knock these out for people if they are interested, I think you'd be looking at around £12 each! PM if interested


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Just found this thread, all i can say is WOW :2thumb:. Bought my first Crestie just over 2 weeks ago & have just bought a MagNatural ledge from Lizard Planet for when it's big enough to go into it's Exo Terra. I would possibly be interested in buying one, will look & see what you have done with it painted :2thumb:. If you are selling them for £12 that's a good price, does that include p+p?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Just found this thread, all i can say is WOW :2thumb:. Bought my first Crestie just over 2 weeks ago & have just bought a MagNatural ledge from Lizard Planet for when it's big enough to go into it's Exo Terra. I would possibly be interested in buying one, will look & see what you have done with it painted :2thumb:. If you are selling them for £12 that's a good price, does that include p+p?


Hi thanks for the comment  Well think if you bought one you wouldn't need the feeding ledge! Lol 

Unfortunately the price wouldn't include P&P, I believe you'd be looking around £3 on top for postage. 

I have tried to keep the price as low as possible though as I'm sure you can tell the price of 4 magnets, a glass bowl and the plastic required to make the hide comes to around that.


----------



## Jonnoak (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi, i'd quite possible interested in the next couple of week as well... so is that painted and delivered for about £15 ?

Cheers


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Jonnoak said:


> Hi, i'd quite possible interested in the next couple of week as well... so is that painted and delivered for about £15 ?
> 
> Cheers


Not painted as I'm sure you can guess it takes hours to paint! I can add a bit colour within the plastic if you didn't want plain White however you could paint these yourself to any design you wanted!


----------



## Fordyl2k (Nov 29, 2010)

Definately interested in buying one of these.
cheers,
Ryan


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

You could actually expand the range to cover arborial snakes as well, my Python is forever cramming itself into the smallest space possible so so hides which could be used for juvi pythons would be ace


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very interested in buying a couple of these when they become available! They are exactly the sort of thing I was searching for 

The images provided so far look great!!


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Just wanted to ask will the newest design fit into a 30 x 30 x 45 exo terra? or will I have to wait until george needs a bigger viv?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

OliverW said:


> Just wanted to ask will the newest design fit into a 30 x 30 x 45 exo terra? or will I have to wait until george needs a bigger viv?


Yes the latest plastic one will fit just fine in the smaller Exo Terra, so no George won't have to wait lol.

Hopefully I'll be able to post some pictures of my painted one by weekend and I'll make sure I show it in the small Exo so you can see how it fits!


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Do you have a rough timeline of when your fantastic products will be available?

Gary


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

gary1621 said:


> Do you have a rough timeline of when your fantastic products will be available?
> 
> Gary


I'm sure I could produce a few by the end of the weekend if you wanted? 

Though I only have limited numbers of magnets at the moment and need to gauge order amounts before putting in another order from Europe.

If interested PM me with amounts and I can work out a time scale and postage price for you!


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

Fantastic 

Cant wait


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Right finally got round to having a little spare time this weekend so thought I would have a go at painting one of my new hides.

First off a small shopping trip to purchase my supplies was needed. I sourced my acrylic paints from WHS Smiths for around £10 and my Satin Yacht Varnish was from B&Q.









I was going to write a guide on how I painted the hide but thought why bother when Becky Wheeler has posted an excellent video showing perfectly how to use the dry brush technique which is just what you need to make a realistic looking rock effect. Here's the link for those interested YouTube - How to build a custom vivarium background 03 

Anyway with a little bit of time and effort I was able to produce this (doesn't look shiny in real life, just a side effect of the flash).


















And heres some pictures of it in a 30x30x45 Exo-Terra.


















I also tried some coloured dyes mixed in with the plastic to see the out come as quite a few people have requested another colour other than white. This turned out quite a bit more difficult than I thought as too much dye made the plastic not set as strong and too little wasn't worth it :lol2: So here's the colours I found to work best (sorry about the picture quality).








As the colours are hard to see the top one is the original white, then cream/beige, light grey, brown and black (last two slightly see through when held to light). I still think painting is the way ahead :lol2:


----------



## OliverW (Dec 8, 2010)

Does the small glass bowl come with it if not where did you get it from?


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

I believe they do 

How are they coming along Simon?


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

In your poll, it says would you prefer a combo or the things separate, at my reptile shop they have those there really nice! But £45 so quit pricey! But they look great the beardies that had them loved to bask on the rock bits!


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

just recieved mine today they look awesome, heres a picture of them in my viv, don't know when i will get round to painting the white one but looks great anyway hopefully my crestie will love them, even if he doesnt they're still great decor.


----------



## Angelwings38 (Sep 22, 2010)

that looks wicked ! has crestie been in there yet?


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

not yet hes inspected them a little  they look great


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

*this is the one i painted  just need to varnish !*










crestie loves my other one hes spends ages in there  hope my other crestie will like this one just as much . let me know what you think of the colour lol


----------



## goldenstar (Sep 8, 2010)

katness said:


> crestie loves my other one hes spends ages in there  hope my other crestie will like this one just as much . let me know what you think of the colour lol


love it looks cool how you have painted the lil gecko


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

katness said:


> crestie loves my other one hes spends ages in there  hope my other crestie will like this one just as much . let me know what you think of the colour lol


I love it :lol2: can't believe you actually did the rainbow effect :lol2: teach me to dare you!!! :2thumb:

Just need photos of it set up now!


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

glad you like it :2thumb:.. i just painted it rainbow colours with a very small brush nothing special lol . 
i think it looks cool 8)


----------



## katness (Dec 5, 2010)

*also ...*

this is crestie in the original hide 

as you can see he loves it 









i will stop posting on your thread now  :blush:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

katness said:


> i will stop posting on your thread now  :blush:


Not at all, can't beat seeing happy reps :2thumb: the more pics and comments the better the thread : victory:


----------



## bluepoolshark (May 4, 2010)

My hide arrived this morning and looks utterly ace, those magnets are mightly powerful, will post pics of it in viv when my fake rock is done!!


----------



## gary1621 (Apr 28, 2009)

I like your paint job 

I posted a thread about mine

Cant wait to see others!!


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

How cute!


----------



## brickdagecko (May 12, 2011)

are they still available and if so is the magnet powerful enough to work with a vivexotic aka wood viv, im really interested and you have done a great job


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Yes they are still available, the magnets although very strong are not strong enough to go through a thick viv I'm afraid we designed it more for glass! Although you could always attach it to the front glass, if it was at one end it wouldn't hinder opening the doors nor would it spoil your view! lol


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Are there any prices on here?


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

Prices are on this thread! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...723845-wicked-crestie-hides-wicked-gecko.html

Enjoy!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Bloody hell, they're pretty reasonable.

Any chance of you making a nest box? I.e an enclosed hide with a removable lid and entry hold in the lid.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> Bloody hell, they're pretty reasonable.
> 
> Any chance of you making a nest box? I.e an enclosed hide with a removable lid and entry hold in the lid.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


This has got me thinking towards a newer version : victory:, does anyone else have any ideas or changes that they would like to see in a future hide that I could make? I hoping to make the new hide in different sizes as well to cater for different size animals.

Any drawings/sketches, pictures or just requests would be great, that way I can throw all together and see what people think! Obviously the more interest then the quicker I can design/produce Mk3:lol2:

Also as loads of people have been asking lately, yes I still sell these hides though only on request as I have to order supplies. http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...723845-wicked-crestie-hides-wicked-gecko.html


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

A larger one would be impressive, 30x30cm or so. Especially if it was a nest box too.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> A larger one would be impressive, 30x30cm or so. Especially if it was a nest box too.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


Silly question but could you sketch me some designs or find some rough pictures of what exactly you mean? As I only keep AFT's and Cresties at the moment I'm not fully up on what requirements your reps would require!


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

Like this but with a larger hole and better aesthetics- http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/snake_cave.php

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just had an idea, if you wanted to use the hides in a wooden viv, you could use a boring tool on a drill to bore into the wood about half the depth, or the depth of the magnet, meaning less wood, and the external magnet would be hidden


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

You thought of a bigger one for day geckos, i wunt mind one for my phelsuma grandis

Matt


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

MattyD said:


> You thought of a bigger one for day geckos, i wunt mind one for my phelsuma grandis
> 
> Matt


Good point, could people post a few sizes they would like to see these hides in? That way when I make MK 3 I can produce a few generic sizes that would be better for people. :2thumb:


----------



## MattyD (Jul 12, 2011)

spatte88 said:


> Good point, could people post a few sizes they would like to see these hides in? That way when I make MK 3 I can produce a few generic sizes that would be better for people. :2thumb:


well grandis grow to around 25cm....mayb 15cm(w)x15cm(h)x10(d)

just a estimate


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

30 x 30 x 13cm

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

mrhoyo said:


> 30 x 30 x 13cm
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


I think that size may require a few more magnets! Lol


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

I wouldn't want magnets, a proper hide would be better for me. A mounting bracket for screwing to the wall would be nice though.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

If anyone is interested we are selling the left over rubber silicone on eBay! This is used for making moulds of items just like these hides. Which would be a bargain if anyone was interested at having a go at making their own items : victory:


----------



## spatte88 (Jun 29, 2009)

*Sorry for the delay-MKII*

Hi everyone,

Long time no post! Just to clear everything up we are still in the process of making/trialling MkII alongside work and a wedding we have had to put this on the back burner and work on it slow time so a little insight.


Since the mould for our previous hide design perished, numerous people have contacted us about making a new Crestie/Gecko hide. Rather than making a hide from a silicone mold again we have decided to try using 3D printers, this new technology has taken us some time to get up and running, though now we believe we are now ready to try and produce a new hide correcting our previous mistakes and altering the design to incorporate our findings. Once the hide design is finished we should be able to produce the hides in a few days though first we would really appreciate your feedback on our design ideas.:2thumb: We aim to make a lighter hide that comes in more variable colours and adjustable in size and specifications to suit your needs. Once we have put the ideas together we should be able to post a 3D design for you to see and comment on prior to us testing this latest design.












Sticking with the original magnet idea for easy removal of the hide to gain access to your gecko or for general husbandry. Though this time an option of encasing the magnets to reduce the risk of damage to the glass and giving better grip for removal.
This time only giving the hide a single entrance positioned below the fake plant to give your gecko a greater feeling of security in the hide. One entrance should also reduce the light entering the hide compared to our previous design, which had two entrances and the removable food bowl.
Rather than one long rectangular area for your geckos to lay in, a more spacious wide area for curling up in at the opposite side to the entrance. We noticed our geckos would often back against one entrance (the one covered by fake plants) and curl up looking towards the other entrance and food bowl in the previous design.
Following feedback, rather than making the food bowl sit in the hide this time we think it would be better situated slightly away from the main hide. For one this will reduce the light levels in the hide, making it darker and more shaded from the viv’s main lights. Also we found the fake plants would often get covered in food due their close proximity in the previous setup.

We liked the idea of the hide securing the fake plants within the viv on the last setup though found the slot system to be fiddly whilst fitting and removing the hide. This time we are instead thinking of placing a hole through the hide meaning the plant would stay in position better whilst fitting and removing.
We often find our geckos prefer a slight amount of damp moss to sleep/hide in, though the previous design had no lip around the edge to hold any moss in position and would easily fall out whilst removing. This time we believe a slight lip would be of benefit if you decided to use moss.

As we have had so many PM’s and posts we might have missed some people who are interested in the new hides somewhere along the line so if people who would like to be added to a ‘notification list’ as such PM us email addresses that way we can send a message to everyone with updates/when they are ready.




.


----------

